# Code-Generierung mit Eclipse UML2-Tools



## miketech (18. Jun 2009)

Hi zusammen,

ich habe bei mir im Projekt die UML2-Tools von Eclipse im Einsatz (Eclipse MDT). Nun möchte ich daraus Code Skeletons erzeugen, also Java Klassen etc.

Wie funktioniert das denn? Ich habe gesehen, es gibt Omondo für UML-Modellierung, aber das UML-Tool möchte ich nicht wechseln. Gibt es ein brauchbares Plug-in, mit dem ich auf Basis der UML2 Tools von Eclipse MDT Java Code erzeugen kann?

Gruß

Mike


----------



## Wildcard (18. Jun 2009)

Aus einem UML Modell lässt sich ein ecore (EMF) ableiten und damit wird der Code erzeugt.


----------



## miketech (19. Jun 2009)

Hi,

danek für den Tipp. Das funktioniert auch, aber dann generiert er ja einfach den Code zu dem Ecore-Modell. Ich habe überall eine Ableitung von EObject etc. stehen, was ich gar nicht will. Generell viel Overhead und Annotationen etc. Ich will eigentlich nur Plain Java Objects erzeugen 

Gruß

Mike


----------



## Wildcard (19. Jun 2009)

EObjects sind allerdings wesentlich besser als POJOs. Irgendwo lässt sich das auch abschalten, aber dadurch verlierst du sehr viel Funktionalität. Wie Ed Merks kürzlich sagte: 'Mit EMF aus der Steinzeit'
Ed Merks: "Mit EMF aus der Steinzeit" || IT-Republik - JAXenter - News


----------



## berkalino (23. Jun 2009)

hallo miketech!
Wie sehe benutzst du auch den UML2 Tools von eclipse für uml diagramme. den muss ich auch grade benutzen da ich ein ocl projekt entwickeln muss und das ganze läuft unter eclipse aber ich komme mit dem tools überhaupt nicht klar.ich weiss nicht wie ich multiplizitäten setzen kann, hab diese tutorial im netz gefunden Creating UML 2 diagrams with Eclipse UML2 Tools - Tutorial aber bei mir wenn ich auf eigentschaften von einer association gehe wie es in dem Tutorial steht sehe ich aber nicht die selben angaben... bei mir gibt keine möglichkeit die multiplizität einzufügen wie im tutorial. ich weiss nicht ob es an meine eclipse version liegt oder ob ich noch bestimmte pakette installieren soll... vielleicht kannst du mir als nutzer helfen. zudem weiss ich auch nicht welche pfeile die agregation und welche die composition entspricht bei diesem tool!
bin verzweifelt. würde mich auf ein tipp von  dir freuen meine email berkalino@yahoo.de.
danke


----------



## miketech (23. Jun 2009)

Hi,

ja das ist etwas tricky.

Entweder Du tippst [1..*] (inklusive Klammern) oder Du gehst ins Modell statt ins Diagramm. Dort kann man es direkt bei den Properties der Assoziation einstellen (Lower, Upper).

In Eclipse 3.5 (was morgen erscheint) geht es auch über die Properties-View in der graphischen Ansicht des Diagramms.

Gruß

Mike


----------



## berkalino (23. Jun 2009)

Hey danke Mike! Genau das hab ich tage lang gesucht! war eigentlich ganz einfach... bin nicht dazu gekommen ins Model reinzuschauen. jetzt kann ich weiter kommen. danke!!!!!!!


----------



## berkalino (2. Jul 2009)

hallo Miketech!
ich wollte dich mal fragen welche von diesen ganzen Diagrammen der objekt driagramm entspricht? irgendwie finde ich dabei keinen Objekdiagramm. schon merkwürdig. danke für deine Antwort!


----------

